

Ask HN: Do any startups use website builders? - workerdee

I have the utmost respect for programmers (and all technical professions), but am currently working on a project that is way over my head.  I am coding it myself, and learning to code at the same time.  Just wondering - are there any startups that were able to scale after starting with a website builder or as a simple WordPress site with plug-ins?
======
pacnw
I would suggest looking at the number of ready templates (e.g. themeforest
etc) that you can use as an initial setup while coding the business logic/back
end. There is still coding involved, but it's more like taking blocks and
assembling your product, rather than having to start from scratch with all the
css etc. Many of these are Bootstrap based, but there are Wordpress templates
as well if you prefer. Not affiliated with any of these template sites, but
have used this approach myself as I'm a one-man shop at the moment.

------
astrowilliam
Groupon: [http://www.nextbigwhat.com/groupon-
story-297/](http://www.nextbigwhat.com/groupon-story-297/)

